# Antique store schwinn



## Euphman06 (Dec 27, 2015)

I passed on this at an antique mall today. Paint and chrome real clean, looked like wrong stem. Sliding rail seat, but I didnt think a lower end model would have a sliding rail deluxe seat. Badged as century, missing fender light. Did I pass at a good deal at $180?






Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Dec 27, 2015)

Looks like the wrong wheels but $180 for a boys bike seemed like a good price.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 27, 2015)

In my area, that's a screaming deal. 40-41 dx model. I would have loved to bought it.


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 27, 2015)

Century badged

Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 27, 2015)

Euphman06 said:


> Century badged
> 
> Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk




Sorry, I didn't notice that at first.


----------



## how (Dec 27, 2015)

Euphman06 said:


> I passed on this at an antique mall today. Paint and chrome real clean, looked like wrong stem. Sliding rail seat, but I didnt think a lower end model would have a sliding rail deluxe seat. Badged as century, missing fender light. Did I pass at a good deal at $180?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks prewar and those are probably the correct wheels for that time period Schwinn, yea I would of bought it no hesitation


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 27, 2015)

Yep! What they said! Looks all original to me! In fact, go get it and ship it to me!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 27, 2015)

prewar frame, sliding rail seat. Check what those two items are going for lately and I think you'll be making tracks back to that store.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 27, 2015)

It weighs that


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 27, 2015)

Euphman06 said:


> I passed on this at an antique mall today. Paint and chrome real clean, looked like wrong stem. Sliding rail seat, but I didnt think a lower end model would have a sliding rail deluxe seat. Badged as century, missing fender light. Did I pass at a good deal at $180?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk




It’s a good deal.
Call & find out if it’s still there.
If it is, tell them you’re picking it up.
You can always sell it here !


----------



## sfhschwinn (Dec 28, 2015)

maybe you will get as lucky as I did today and get it cheaper. I passed on a 1951 B6 with springer fork, key and pork chop brake for $600. It was a 6/10 and missing the tank, handle bars, and stem. I bought a handle bar on ebay yesterday. The seller called me today and said "the buyer he had backed out and I am going on vacation, give me $400" I jumped on it and he is driving the bike from PA to me today. Ill post pics later.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 28, 2015)

That is a GREAT DEAL today, with every "antique dealer" thinking a rusty girls bike with house paint all over it is "rare and valuable because I saw one 'just like it' on the pickers show". At the "antique stores" here, that would not be $180, they would be charging $580 and sit on it for two years and wonder why it isn't selling when they have to close their booth because they've been taking a loss.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 28, 2015)

super deal....


----------



## rickyd (Dec 28, 2015)

I sent you a pm. Rick


----------



## indiana dave (Dec 31, 2015)

Like others have said... That is a great price... Especially at an antique mall.
They're asking that kind of price for regular everyday 70's and earlier bikes at the stores around here. Very rarely will I ever see a decent price on an old bike of any kind at antique stores around here.
Most antique stores also offer %10 off for cash or check (versus credit or debit card).
Go get it!


----------

